# "I've Never Met an Idiot on the River"



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Just finished Henry Wrinkler (The Fonze - Happy Days) book, "I've Never Met an Idiot on the River". Great easy read and I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

He's never been to Maumee.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Me neither but I often think I'm the idiot on the river


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Hahahaha....especially on the walleye run in spring


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

You know, maybe I've just been lucky, but I haven't had many (if any) bad experiences down there. I'm usually out there quite a bit during the run. I think my worst experience has been all the mono line I pull out of the river. The money I save reusing jigs and weights that I pull out of there makes up for it though. I usually end up meeting and talking to some good people out there. I suppose it's just a matter of time before it happens though. With that many people out there, there's bound to be a dip $h!t out there somewhere. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

The walleye run and idiots go together like lamb and tuna fish.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

He's obviously never run into a herd of "cabrewers" on the river.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

About 12 years ago a friend of mine and I traveled out to Jackson Wyoming for a week of fishing. Our flight originated in Cincinnati and went to Salt Lake City, Then a puddle jumper to Jackson airport. While in Salt Lake City the next airplane we were scheduled for developed engine problems and there was a long delay. As we sat in the airport waiting we started a game, Guessing how many people we would see with fly rods in the hands before our flight was ready for departure. The loser of the game would have to buy the beers when we landed in Jackson Wyoming. If you've ever traveled through Salt Lake City airport you would know exactly what I mean every other person has a flyrod with them. We both guessed at number and as we would see somebody with the fly rod we would call it out. Somewhere around number 50 I called out that number, My buddy turned around and asked where? I said right over there the guy sitting Four rows away from us, The one who looks like the "Fonz". Promptly my buddy look at me and said that's Henry Winkler. We approached him he was very cordial so I can understand why he wrote a book about that. Ironically it was not anout meeting an idiot in the airport!


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

That is pretty cool story and I think it would be a great time and sit down with him and discuss fishing.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

The only idiots , Ive ever meet on a river where those non-fishing types ...that rent canoe's .....Most people are fine but then you have those fools who think that your just in their way as they beat and bang on the boats and throw beer cans in the water....


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Atwood said:


> He's never been to Maumee.


Hahaha I would have to agree. 

The people I cannot stand are the people who let their kids come and throw rocks by you. Or people who clearly see you are fly fishing and stop to talk to you right where your backcast is going.....


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

I read this book a few months ago. Henry seems like a stand-up guy. But if you see him on the water, move along. He's a man on a mission - just as his wife and kids!


----------

